# UK Prices?



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi dolls, I'm moving to the UK on Tuesday and I'd like to know what's the price of MAC products there, so if someone can write a brief list I'd be very happy!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 16, 2005)

Wow, how come you're moving away from Spain to join us! (it's gone terribly cold all of a sudden today)

Well i don't know what prices in Spain are like but everything is more expensive than US prices here. Eyeshadows are £9 and lipgloss is the same i think.. I think i'll leave rest to other people cos i can't remmber prices of things!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 16, 2005)

Studio Fix Foundation £19 
Studio Tech Foundation £22 
Face & Body Foundation £23 
Hyper Real Foundation £19.50 
Full Coverage Foundation £19.50 
Blot Powder £13 
Bronzing Powder £13.50 
Iridescent Powder £15 
Hyper Real Pressed Powder £16 
Loose Powder £15 
Eyeshadow pot £9 
Eyeshadow pan £7 
Eyeshadow Pro Pallette (15) £10 
Eyeshadow Pro Pallette (4) £4.50 
Cream Colour Base £12 
Pigment £15 
Blush Pro Pallette (6) £10 
Blush pan £11 
Blush pot £13 
Lip Pencil £9 
Eye Kohl £10.50 
Eyeliner fluidline £10.50 
Eyeliner liquid £12 
Pro Lash £8 
Clear Lipglass £9.50 
Paint £12 
Lipstick £11 
Clear Gloss £13 
Prep + Prime Skin £18 
Strobe Cream £18.50 
Chocolate biscuits and coffee supplied in store - priceless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There are more prices for items listed at http://www.frantech.demon.co.uk/mac/macpricelist.htm - does this give you a rough idea?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 16, 2005)

Eye Shadows £9  
Eye Liner £10.50
Fluidline £10.50
Mascara £8
Blush £13.50 (not 100% sure on this one)
Lipstick £11
Lip Liner £9
Pigment £15.00
That's all I can remember at the moment.

Edit: Looks like someone posted what you need while I was typing my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Edit: Looks like someone posted what you need while I was typing my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I just pulled the prices straight off my spreadsheet which lists recent purchases!  Doesn't _everyone_ use a spreadsheet with their inventory and wishlist?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks girls that was really helpful!!

I'm moving there because I got an scholarship to study at Liverpool Uni


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 16, 2005)

Ah! good luck! Enjoy the Scouse accents!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 16, 2005)

Hahaha I know, I'm actually quite scared of them, I hope I'll understand what they say


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 16, 2005)

That's great news, congratulations on your university place!  I hope you have a pleasant journey over here.

Your nearest M·A·C counters are in Manchester - there are two at Manchester Airport Duty Free in terminals 1 and 2 which you _may_ be able to use on your way in but probably not.

You've also got three other Manchester counters of which the most convenient if you take public transport from Liverpool will be Selfridges Exchange Square.  It's within easy walking distance of Manchester Victoria railway station.
Selfridges
Trafford Centre
1 The Dome Trafford Park
Manchester M17 8DA
0161 629 1133

Selfridges
Manchester
1 Exchange Square
Manchester M3 1BD
0161 838 0646

Kendals
Manchester
PO Box 60, Deansgate
Manchester M60 3QU
0161 832 3414​Your nearest standalone M·A·C store is;
M·A·C
Birmingham
Unit 14, Cannon St.
Caxtongate
Birmingham B2 5EP
0121 631 2062​If you want a Pro store you'll have to come to London.
M·A·C
West Soho
28 Fouberts Place
London W1F 7PR
0207 534 9222​If you have a PPID card, Makeup student discount is 15% and Makeup professional discount is 35%


----------



## martygreene (Sep 17, 2005)

As others have mentioned, there is a site with many international currencies, and their prices for various MAC products. This link is always available via the MAC international prices FAQ in the FAQ forum: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25422


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 17, 2005)

M·A·C
Birmingham
Unit 14, Cannon St.
Caxtongate
Birmingham B2 5EP
0121 631 2062​
This is the store I shop at, the girls are great there, very helpfull.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 17, 2005)

I've heard lots of good things from friends who have been to the Birmingham store (It's really handy for Birmingham New Street station) but I've not been there yet myself - I've got a Pro store within range in London.


----------



## Incus (Sep 17, 2005)

Is the only pro store in london, in soho?


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Incus* 
_Is the only pro store in london, in soho?_

 
Yes.  There are several standalone stores but only one Pro Store.  Your next nearest Pro stores are in Paris, then Rome and New York!  Unless you're looking specifically for Pro products the regular standalone stores should suit your needs.


----------



## Incus (Sep 17, 2005)

I wanted to get some quad pallettes...I assume they only sale that in Pro stores?! right?! The nearest mac to me is the house of frasier branch in Bank.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 17, 2005)

You won't get empty quad pallettes at any M·A·C counter within a department store.  Some standalone non-Pro M·A·C stores carry them but I'm not sure which UK ones do if any.  Your best bet is definitely the Foubert's Place Pro Store. From Bank it's just a short hop on the Central Iine to Oxford Circus.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 17, 2005)

I'll definitely go to Birmingham and London (I plan to visit those places), and I'll go to Manchester more often since it's close and I want to visit that city.

Oh and Tuesday I'm spending the night at Stansted Airport (I catch a flight from there into Blackpool at 6 am) so hopefully I will have a look at the World Duty Free store. I want to get Black Tied and I've been told they have some pigments, is this true?

Do counters in the UK carry pigments? They don't here in Spain, they can only be found at the Pro Store in Madrid


----------



## Incus (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_You won't get empty quad pallettes at any M·A·C counter within a department store.  Some standalone non-Pro M·A·C stores carry them but I'm not sure which UK ones do if any.  Your best bet is definitely the Foubert's Place Pro Store. From Bank it's just a short hop on the Central Iine to Oxford Circus._

 
Ahh, cheers! Thanks for that. I'll check it out then. 

And miss pumpkin the uk do pigments!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Incus* 
_Ahh, cheers! Thanks for that. I'll check it out then. 

And miss pumpkin the uk do pigments!_

 
Yay thank you!! Tuesday night shall be MAC night, mwahaha.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_Do counters in the UK carry pigments? They don't here in Spain, they can only be found at the Pro Store in Madrid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oops!  Looks like my list of European Pro Stores is a bit out of date!  Last time I checked, which was a while back, I could only find Paris, Rome and London.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 17, 2005)

Hehehe! Well yes there's one in Madrid, I've never been there but I plan to go sometime when I come back to Spain!


----------

